
Airbnb revenue jumps 50 percent to about $1B in Q3 - adventured
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/11/14/airbnb-q3-revenue-hits-about-1-billion.html
======
nrki
I wonder how much of this is the recently enforced payment in your credit
card's primary currency (with the ~3% spread going to Airbnb as profit).

Due to this - and Airbnb's refusal to even discuss their reasons for it - I
always consider other options before Airbnb. In the past it was the other way
around.

~~~
ac29
How would gaining a 3% spread lead to 50% revenue increases?

~~~
karthikvellanki
My guess is assuming Airbnb takes 10% of the total booking cost - the
additional 3% spread would mean a 43% increase in revenue

------
sytelus
AirBnB popularity has gone through the roof in many places. If you have
visited Rome or Venice, it the defacto place to look for accommodations. You
can’t walk in Venice more than half hour before you see a tourist dragging
thier luggage on cobblestones street to their AirBnB.

